# Chuck D. - 4/15/2006



## Donnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What, there are like 2 people on this forum that could go to this show? It's really worth while posting this.  







*Half Zaftig* is our drummers other band. If you like King's X, you'll like them.  
And well... *Buttafuko*... Need I say more? Hodgy rocks! 





Fuckers.











I will not be wearing pants.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 11, 2006)

Damn. If I wasn't playing in Olympia that night, I'd be there.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 11, 2006)

If i wasnt in florida,i'd go, lol.


----------



## Naren (Apr 11, 2006)

If I lived within 1 hour of Tacoma, I'd go.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You kids would "come" only because I wont be wearing pants.


----------



## garcia3441 (Apr 11, 2006)

Donnie said:


> I will not be wearing pants.



That's why I *WON"T* be there.



Donnie said:


> You kids would "come" only because I wont be wearing pants.



That's the most disturbing statement I've read in the last few minutes.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I can make it more disturbing if you want.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 11, 2006)

Donnie said:


> You kids would "come" only because I wont be wearing pants.



Nah, it was actually more for the giant titties ;p


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 11, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> If i wasnt in florida,i'd go, lol.



Word. Although, why anyone band wouldn't want to hit a few venues in this area is beyond my comprehension. It's especially good in the winter.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Nah, it was actually more for the giant titties ;p


Yeah, my man boobs are getting out of control. 



Ancestor said:


> Word. Although, why anyone band wouldn't want to hit a few venues in this area is beyond my comprehension. It's especially good in the winter.


Hopefully, by the middle/end of summer we will be all over the US/Canada.


----------



## dpm (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd be there, 'cept y'know, location....

um, the pants thing, explain please?


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Apr 11, 2006)

weird weird weird!!!!!


----------



## dpm (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think so. I shower without pants, sleep without pants and screw without pants. Usually.

You've got to admire a man who's not afraid to swing his instrument around on stage


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd be there if I didn't live 3000 miles away. Tour England with End Theory and Division!


----------



## noodles (Apr 11, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Tour England with End Theory and Division!



Oh man, do you know how drunk we'd all get?


----------



## Drew (Apr 11, 2006)

Um, I call stage tech for that tour. I'll work for beer.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 11, 2006)

noodles said:


> Oh man, do you know how drunk we'd all get?


I'd have to pick up a spare liver first. I might need it.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 11, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Yeah, my man boobs are getting out of control.


LOL! nice ;p


----------



## Kevan (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow. You guys scared me for a second there. 
See, in my world, 'Chuck D' is an entirely different person: 
_"Bass! How low can you go...."_




Drew said:


> Um, I call stage tech for that tour. I'll work for beer.


I call guitar tech!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Kevan said:


> Wow. You guys scared me for a second there.
> See, in my world, 'Chuck D' is an entirely different person:
> _"Bass! How low can you go...."_
> 
> ...


The whole Chuck D thing is kind of a joke Shannon and I have. Charlie *haaaaaaaaaaaaates* being called _Chuck_. 
What's even funnier is that one of Charlie's favorite shirts to lounge around the house in is a Public Enemy shirt. Plus, there is a big Public Enemy poster on the wall of the practice pad.


----------



## garcia3441 (Apr 11, 2006)

Kevan said:


> Wow. You guys scared me for a second there.
> See, in my world, 'Chuck D' is an entirely different person:
> _"Bass! How low can you go...."_
> 
> ...




I call Tour Manager


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 11, 2006)

Kevan said:


> Wow. You guys scared me for a second there.
> See, in my world, 'Chuck D' is an entirely different person:
> _"Bass! How low can you go...."_


Don't feel bad. I totally thought the same thing. I thought it was gonna be an RIP thing about him, too, until I noticed the date was in the future... 

Clicked the thread and figured it out.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I can see the future.


----------



## dpm (Apr 11, 2006)

Since guitar tech's taken, I call beer tech


----------



## Donnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, you can be the beer gopher.


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2006)

man, i thought the same thing, that you were talking about THEE Chuck D. i was thinking, "damn how'd he die?"


----------



## Shawn (Apr 11, 2006)

I wish I could go.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 12, 2006)

Leon said:


> man, i thought the same thing, that you were talking about THEE Chuck D. i was thinking, "damn how'd he die?"


Speaking of dead rappers, one of Eminem's buddies got shot and killed this week. Some guy named 'Proof', that was apparently in the movie 8 Mile.

http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/Music/04/11/rapperkilled.ap/index.html


----------



## Donnie (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey... This is a thread about *me*... and my man boobs.


----------



## Ken (Apr 12, 2006)

Donnie said:


> The whole Chuck D thing is kind of a joke Shannon and I have. Charlie *haaaaaaaaaaaaates* being called _Chuck_.
> What's even funnier is that one of Charlie's favorite shirts to lounge around the house in is a Public Enemy shirt. Plus, there is a big Public Enemy poster on the wall of the practice pad.



Whoa. Never thought about calling her "Chuck". That's funny shit, there. I call, um, er, "groupie tech".


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 12, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> Whoa. Never thought about calling her "Chuck". That's funny shit, there. I call, um, er, "groupie tech".


Well, since Donnie wants this thread to remain about him, I'm sure he'll be pleased with your er... 'services', as groupie tech, Ken. I hear you're a real hands-on guy! 

 J/K


----------



## Ken (Apr 12, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Well, since Donnie wants this thread to remain about him, I'm sure he'll be pleased with your er... 'services', as groupie tech, Ken. I hear you're a real hands-on guy!
> 
> J/K



I smell sarcasm. Don't make me find the picture of "Wolf Simmons". 

I AM a hands-on guy. I will have my hands on the groupies. If you're implying that I will be "servicing" Donnie as groupie tech, then we'll have to ask Kevan where Donnie's hands are when he plays "Guitar Tech".


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 12, 2006)

Touche!



Well, since we're pals, Ken, I'll be the Antibiotic tech, to treat those STD's that crop up now-and-then while you service them groupies!

Paging Dr. Dark Wolf!


----------



## Ken (Apr 12, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Touche!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds like a plan. Better bring lots, because with the crew being the way it is you'll have some, shall we say, "pre-existing conditions" to deal with?

Donnie didn't get them man-boobies because he takes whore-moans....


----------



## Kevan (Apr 12, 2006)

Ya know what's scary? This would probably be the best tech crew in the history of rock.

If not the smoothest-running, at least the best looking.


----------



## Jason (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll be the tech tech


----------



## BCrowell (Apr 12, 2006)

Hmmm sounds like it would be a really wild tour... I call being the tour's "SAC - Substance Abuse Counciler" You know...it'd be my job to get everyone's hungover arse up in the morning, sober 'em up, and make sure they hit the stage on time. Oh, and give them flak for drinking too much whilst I hand them cold ones in the dressing room.


----------



## Ken (Apr 13, 2006)

BCrowell said:


> Hmmm sounds like it would be a really wild tour... I call being the tour's "SAC - Substance Abuse Counciler" You know...it'd be my job to get everyone's hungover arse up in the morning, sober 'em up, and make sure they hit the stage on time. Oh, and give them flak for drinking too much whilst I hand them cold ones in the dressing room.



You want to be the tour's "SAC"?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 13, 2006)

You said whore-moans...


----------



## Donnie (Apr 13, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> You want to be the tour's "SAC"?


----------



## BCrowell (Apr 13, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> You want to be the tour's "SAC"?



 Good catch!! ...apparently my brain didn't go back and read that in a perverted sense DOH! That's it, no more midnight posting for me!!! What's really sad is I can't think of a better acronym!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 13, 2006)

BCrowell said:


> Good catch!! ...apparently my brain didn't go back and read that in a perverted sense DOH! That's it, no more midnight posting for me!!! What's really sad is I can't think of a better acronym!!


Hey, that's cool, Brian. You and NLB can be a tech team - he'll be the *N*arcotics *U*tility *T*ech. With him as the NUT, and you as the SAC, you guys will be quite the pair, and Donnie will be well satisfied on the road!


----------



## BCrowell (Apr 13, 2006)

...NUT...SAC... 

Good one TDW!!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 16, 2006)

Man, what a fun show! Not to mention getting through our first 3 songs was a tad difficult. The breaker for the stage power kept tripping.  I'm pretty sure it was because of our light guy. The dude just brings in waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to much for a place like the Catbox.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 16, 2006)

^  Right on, man! I had to spend yesterday recovering from my Friday show & working yesterday. Man, we had a packed show as well & the brew was a-flowing. Let me say that again....the brew was a-flowing!!! My equilibrium still ain't right.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 16, 2006)

Tell me about it. I rolled out of bed about an hour ago. I think it's time to take a couple of weeks off from drinking.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 16, 2006)

Well, allow me to lift that spirit. You can not NOT drink! Enjoy! 






Ahhh, feeling much better now.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't know, man. All that gyrating combined with the hangover is making me kind of dizzy.


----------



## Kevan (Apr 16, 2006)

And thanks for posting all the pics/video from the show!
Awesome!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 16, 2006)

Anytime. 
Actually, there were a few people snapping some pics and a guy filming but I doubt I'll see any of it.


----------

